

The strange and consequential case of Bradley Manning, Adrian Lamo and WikiLeaks - rbanffy
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/06/18/wikileaks/index.html

======
gojomo
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1442547>

